# FU#$ our season is over



## Guest (Mar 6, 2009)

here in chicago the 50-60+ degree temps are here and seems as tho the season is over - WTF!

anyone else in the same boat?

I'm pretty happy tho, first started snowboarding in January, and as of last night got in about 30 days - 
60 is the goal for me for next season ( 14 week season )


----------



## mijinkal (Jan 9, 2009)

Whistler just got over 100cm's in a week. 

just sayin.


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

I've been riding every weekend since Thanksgiving and Tahoe just got no less than 7 ft at every resort in the past 72 hours. I got no idea what you're talking about!


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2009)

Lee Caynon keeps getting icier and I can't see it getting any better for longer than half a day or so. I feel your pain but I'm still hoping to get in 2 more days and if Brianhead or Big Bear get any more snow one more POW day.
I started boarding in early/mid Jan and have been up 19 times so really want to break the 20 mark lol. Next year I am planning on moving up to Revelstoke so hopefully I will be boarding 5-7 days a week from Dec til end of the season. Ah I can't wait to hit the Revelstoke slopes with a brand new Bataleaon Undisputed. It will be a great season next year!


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2009)

"It's just a little slushy... it's still good!"

It's been puking in Hokkaido and Nagano just got a big dump too... sorry mang, we're still doing ok over here.


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

Seedy J said:


> "It's just a little slushy... it's still good!"
> 
> It's been puking in Hokkaido and Nagano just got a big dump too... sorry mang, we're still doing ok over here.


there's where I'm headed next February :thumbsup: Nagano is closer to Japan, but I really want to hit Hokkaido.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2009)

I am in the same boat, no more snow this year. I'm kind of glad, being on these dinky hills in Kentucky is depressing. I really regret not moving west last fall like I had planned. This summer I am finding a place in Denver and settling in, so I can be ready for next year... I want to be on a mountain every day I have off work!


----------



## Fitzy (Feb 6, 2009)

haha i live in CT and we had a huge storm it was nice but now the snows all slush and nothing to ride on

total bummer i cant shred now haha i usually go on hills with makeshift boxes, jumps ect and now its gone im thinking about buying htat fake turf stuff at homedepot and using that haha


----------



## darkninja (Jan 17, 2009)

Here in delaware (really Poconos cause delaware sucks) the season is over. Its supposed to be in the 50s for the rest of the month.

It was a sad night tonight as i "summerized" by boards .


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Yeah, I live in CT and thought that the recent storm would leave a lot of snow, but with temps in the 40's it's melting fast.


----------



## jberr1028 (Jan 12, 2009)

Nj season is looking grim rain and warm for as far as i can see. came way to fast might go to VT for one last trip i only hope i make it up there


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

mijinkal said:


> Whistler just got over 100cm's in a week.
> 
> just sayin.


didnt your season start like a week and a half ago:laugh::laugh::laugh:sarcasm before all you whistler junkies go crazy..


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

well I hope to have another week or so in MN. I learned a 31 dollar lesson tonight when I went to Alpine Valley in SE WI, and it was a sheet of ice, like literally, the park which is usually awesome was completely frozen at least two inches deep. there was an occasional puddle where I could hit an edge to slow down but that was about it. I did two runs and was gone. $15 a run, but I couldnt stand to be there I wouldnt have enjoyed another run so I cut my losses and went to culvers. no one out west will know what that is, but its amazing

long story short I think they groom their hill with a zamboni


----------



## w3iiipu (Feb 26, 2009)

same here in se michigan...
________
AnnaBanana live


----------



## VenomousSVT (Feb 17, 2009)

we just got about a foot on monday here in NC.. now its gonna be in the 50s this weekend.. it may be over for us as well so me and music moves are gonna head up tomorrow morning and get at least 1 more day of riding in.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Timberline still has a 153 inch base so I don't think our season is over here JUST yet. :cheeky4:


----------



## VenomousSVT (Feb 17, 2009)

i am hoping the warm does comletely do us in... we still have 50-100" base so i think tomorrow will still be great. I think it will take several days of hotness to get the conditions just bad. Maybe it will get cold again next week and they can start making again


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

Tomorrow will be good :thumbsup:.

Supposed to rain a lot next week, but it gets cold again at the end of the week and some snow is supposed to be mixed in there.

We'll see...


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2009)

supposed to be in the mid 60's...and thats why i'm leaving michigan for utah...


----------



## Penguin (May 30, 2008)

Stupid Sexy Flanders.

Feels like I'm wearing nothing at all...
Nothing at all...
Nothing at all...


----------



## AZred60 (Jan 15, 2008)

it was 92 degrees the other day where i live. the last few days i rode, i rode in a tee shirt. bye bye snow and season


----------



## Random Hero (Sep 30, 2008)

I feel all your pain, I'm in southern Ontario and we are getting molested by rain. Went out today to Glen Eden for a little park riding and it was so warm, unfortunately it ended up raining later on in the night. This added to the fact that we are getting positive teens forcasts for the next week makes me think I got one more day if I'm lucky.

It seems this season went by way to friggin fast, I don't know what I'm going to do with myself now. I feel like a junkie now, the more I snowboard, the more I NEED to snowboard. I think when I'm done school I'm going to move somewhere with real mountains and better winter seasons.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2009)

we got over 8 feet here last 48 hours =(



:cheeky4::cheeky4::cheeky4::cheeky4:


----------



## markee (Jan 1, 2009)

jmacphee9 said:


> didnt your season start like a week and a half ago:laugh::laugh::laugh:sarcasm before all you whistler junkies go crazy..


Sadly yeah... the only thing worth doing was lapping the terrain park until last week. Now Symphony bowl is fucking AMAZING.

Whistler is still 2 hours away though, and midterms are coming up, so I'll probably only have time for local mountains, which blow right now so I'm still kinda choked.


----------



## greasem0nkey86 (Mar 4, 2009)

Defy said:


> we got over 8 feet here last 48 hours =(
> 
> 
> 
> :cheeky4::cheeky4::cheeky4::cheeky4:


yea but the comming weeks is supposed to heat up
then again its down here in the bay and not tahoe area, but close enough!


----------



## rjattack19 (Nov 7, 2008)

Defy said:


> we got over 8 feet here last 48 hours =(
> 
> 
> 
> :cheeky4::cheeky4::cheeky4::cheeky4:


WHAT!!! seriously? damn...im in the wrong part of cali....:thumbsdown:


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2009)

greasem0nkey86 said:


> yea but the comming weeks is supposed to heat up
> then again its down here in the bay and not tahoe area, but close enough!


I sure hope not :dunno:


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2009)

zakk said:


> there's where I'm headed next February :thumbsup: Nagano is closer to Japan, but I really want to hit Hokkaido.


You mean closer to Tokyo right? Nagano is pretty good, but if you're coming all the way over here it'd definitely be worth the extra money to get up to Hokkaido. You're almost guaranteed epic conditions!


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

Im in NJ and my season is NOT over..In fact im gonna ride Mt.Creek tommorow in 60 degree slush, which isnt to bad and the following weekend I'll be @ Mt.Snow/Stratton for 7 days and catching the Burton US open. I dont need 20ft. of snow to ride as long as im having fun im good.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2009)

laz167 said:


> I dont need 20ft. of snow to ride as long as im having fun im good.



HELL ya, headed to WV this weekend to ride some slush, better than being at work !!


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

hm1sfidc said:


> HELL ya, headed to WV this weekend to ride some slush, better than being at work !!


let me know how it is. looking to get down there before the end of the season. hopefully have a few more weeks.


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

getting colder all the way down here


----------



## mijinkal (Jan 9, 2009)

jmacphee9 said:


> didnt your season start like a week and a half ago:laugh::laugh::laugh:sarcasm before all you whistler junkies go crazy..


It may have, but the worst season in Whistler is better than the best season out east.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> Here on Mt. Hood, March is treating us well. We have gotten nearly 5 or 6 feet in the last 2 weeks with more on the way. It seems from observation, that our winter has shifted about a month from "normal" We are getting later starts, yet we seem to be getting snow later into spring. If this keeps up we will have the same season as the Kiwi`s.....:laugh:


our seasons have been weird it seems the last few years. they are starting earlier and ending later. the last 2 years we have had insane snowfall, and the lake levels have shot up..


----------



## SB4L (Jan 12, 2009)

Sunshine's prime season has just started really, march is supposed to dump and april is always good. But most of this season was pretty sub-par so we deserve a few nice dumps.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2009)

I think my season might be done. We've been getting rain in southern Ontario for the last 2 weeks and now the conditions are described as "corn snow". I'm a bit disappointed because it's my last term in school and I've only been out 16 times. I'm also jealous of everyone in Tahoe and Whistler. 
I'm a very bitter man.


----------



## crazyluke (Dec 7, 2008)

whats with killington only having 56'' inch base?? im going on a trip up there at end of march..... sure hope there still is enough snow


----------



## VenomousSVT (Feb 17, 2009)

unless something changes NC is pretty much over.. it was very slushy today with the high in the upper 60's and the low in the 40's. After they groomed and opened up for night the temp had dropped to about 42 and the conditions weren't a slushfest any more.. it wasnt too bad until the end of the night and then it started getting pretty choppy and unpredictable in a few spots.


----------



## markee (Jan 1, 2009)

wtf it was snowing when I left UBC an hour ago. It's raining at my house right now but that means the local mountains are getting shat on.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2009)

must be nice, 60 and rain in chicago


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2009)

58 and rain here. If it wasnt raining i would go and play in the slush.


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

hm1sfidc said:


> HELL ya, headed to WV this weekend to ride some slush, better than being at work !!


Thinking of heading up to Snowshoe next weekend... lemme know how it is this weekend.

10 day forecast is below freezing every night from Wed through the weekend, so it looks like they'll be able to blow at night.


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

my seasons not even close to being over. ride all next 3 weeks at boulder, mt snow last weekend in march, ride boulder until they close(prolly april 21), ride my backyard setup, ride boulder on their mayday comp, tuckermans late may


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

two hills around me are going to be open until the end of march and thats it for my season. Im getting out today and tomorrow for sure, and because the closest hill is 75 miles I will only be able to go on weekends. for anyone in SE WI, DO NOT RIDE ALPINE VALLEY! its a waste of money, the ice is like 2 inches thick, even on all their features the landings are all shit, the only way to survive a blue is ride an edge on the ice, you wont be able to stop, and try to steer your way to pockets of slush in order to control your speed.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2009)

still got like 350cm up on grouse... probably gona snow soon... whistler just got dumped on... season aint over for me!

but if it is... time to bust out the skateboard.


----------



## markee (Jan 1, 2009)

k wtf we just got like 5 inches in the city which means its dumping even MORe on the hill... but I CANT GO UP THIS WEEK WTF GIVE ME A FUCKING BREAK I HAVENT BEEN UP FOR 2 WEEKS CUZ OF MIDTERMS FFS...............


*sigh* venting online fucking sucks. It just isn't venting.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2009)

I still have a month or so left... getting out to Wind or Bell next week, then going to see if I can get up to VT for the last weekend of march. I am not going down without a fight!!!


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

I got out the last two days with my gf. I decided to spare myself the headache and drop $50 on a 1 hour private lesson with one of my friends who works at the hill so she could get the basics down and I wont be as frustrated. At the end of two days, which equated to about 5 or 6 hours, she was linking turns and making full runs without falling.

I was hitting the little park and working on frontboards fakie out, and 360 on those little lips people make on the sides of trails. so it was a productive weekend. unfortunately my favorite hill closed their doors for the season this week. I have to say Im rather disappointed


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2009)

well weather.com has changed the weather and looks like we may get a 3-5 day stretch this week of ridable 35-45 degree temps!! :thumbsup:


----------



## skipmann (Jan 2, 2009)

I truly feel for you guys who are unable to snowboard year-round. 

If it's any consolation, I'll be thinking about you guys this summer when I'm at Saas Fee in Switzerland in June. 

Here's a link: Seminar Schweiz, Ski Schweiz, Skigebiete Schweiz, Snowboarden Schweiz, snowboarding swiss alps, Urlaub Schweiz


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

It's snowing outside right now and I live in a valley. Imagine what it's doing on Hood right now...

It's times like these that I REALLY do NOT miss the Midwest. :thumbsup:


----------



## stevetim (Dec 26, 2007)

Park City was going off today. Started snowing about noon, then it was white out conditions up top for some periods. Knee high pow runs right beside groomers, and the back country was sick. Considering yesterday(Sunday) was like a real spring day, season isn't quite over in Utah. Hope it holds out like the weather man says it will for the rest of the week.


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

shut it flick


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2009)

SnowBun said:


> I still have a month or so left... getting out to Wind or Bell next week, then going to see if I can get up to VT for the last weekend of march. I am not going down without a fight!!!


Werd up, same shit for me. Gonna do vt next week for spring break


----------



## markee (Jan 1, 2009)

Not to be a dick (okay I'm being a dick), but I was riding over 4 inches of fresh yesterday. Weather says it's going to keep snowing on the local mountains for this entire week.


----------

